
Multiple-Image Network Graphics and how it came to be - scandox
http://www.libpng.org/pub/mng/index.html#history
======
yaleman
> Of course, MNG also shares a number of PNG's best features: unambiguous
> pronunciation (gotta love it)

Ping or Pee-Enn-Gee, that's not unambiguous! :P

~~~
johnchristopher
Oh. Now that the subject is on the table, how do you pronounce `jpeg` ? Gee-
Pug or Jee-Pee-Gee ? (French do the Gee-Pug thing).

~~~
megaman22
Jay-peg is the most common I hear.

------
nasredin
FYI there's another FA featured here yesterday about JASC PSP.

JASC Animation Shop supports MNG IIRC.

------
eridius
MNG is a dead format. APNG won. Not really sure why MNG is here on HN now.

~~~
helb
APNG won, yet the web is still full of GIFs…

It seems to be supported by all major modern browsers except Edge:
[https://caniuse.com/#feat=apng](https://caniuse.com/#feat=apng)

~~~
taneq
A growing proportion of those "gifs" are actually webm now, so it's not _that_
bad...

~~~
johnchristopher
And a pain to download :/ (looking at you giphy).

~~~
taneq
Also Facebook / imgur / giphy need to get their stuff sorted with linking and
embedding clips. It seems totally random whether a direct link to a given
video from imgur will embed as an auto-playing video, a thumbnail plus link,
or a bare link.

